# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Διασταυρώσεις μεταξύ λευκών υπολειπόμενων καναρινιών

## xXx

*Γενικότερα στους πίνακες όπου παρατηρούνται ποσοστά για παράδειγμα 25% ή 50% ή 100% κλπ δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τις διασταυρώσεις (δεν υπάρχει παράγοντας θνησιμότητας). Σε αντίθεση με αυτό, όπου στους πίνακες φαίνονται ποσοστά κλασματικά για παράδειγμα 1/3 ή 1/6 ή 1/12 υπεισέρχεται πάντα παράγοντας θνησιμότητας και καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται.
Οι διασταυρώσεις μεταξύ λευκών υπολειπόμενων πουλιών δίνουν πάντα πουλιά λευκά υπολειπόμενα και ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ. Σε αντίθεση με την περίπτωση διασταύρωσης μεταξύ κυρίαρχων λευκών όπου μπορούμε να πάρουμε και κίτρινα πουλιά, όταν διασταυρώνουμε δύο λευκά υπολειπόμενα τα μόνα πουλιά που μπορούμε να πάρουμε είναι λευκά φαινοτυπικά και ΠΟΤΕ κίτρινα*



*ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ (2 γονότυποι)
BL+/BL+/bl+/bl+ = ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ
BL+/BL+/bl+/bl = ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΥ

ΛΕΥΚΑ (4 γονότυποι)
BL+/BL/bl+/bl+ = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ
BL+/BL/bl+/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΥ
BL+/BL+/bl/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟ ‘’ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΥ’’
BL+/BL/bl/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟ ‘’ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟΥ’’


Οι υπόλοιποι τρεις δυνατοί γονότυποι εξαιρούνται BL/BL/bl/bl, BL/BL/bl+/bl και BL/BL/bl+/bl+ , αφού η παρουσία του BL γονιδίου 2 φορές είναι θανατηφόρα.*

----------


## lefterisk

Πως μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι ένα λευκό υπολειπόμενο είναι φορέας κίτρινου και λευκού υπολειπόμενου ώστε να μην έρθουμε στην περίπτωση των μη βιώσιμων?
Έστω ότι έχω 2 λευκά υπολειπόμενα και θέλω να τα ζευγαρώσω πώς θα αποφύγω αυτήν την περίπτωση?

----------


## xXx

προφανώς δεν μπορείς να τα ξεχωρίσεις αφού πρόκειται για φαινοτυπικά ίδια πουλιά

----------


## mgerom

Αν έχεις δυό λευκά υπολοιπόμενα μπορείς κάλιστα να τα ζευγαρώσεις χωρίς να φοβάσε για μή βιώσιμα.
Τα αυγά θα εκκολαφθούν ΟΛΑ, και θα δώσουν απογόνους που θα είναι 100% ΛΕΥΚΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΜΕΝΑ.
Ολες οι υπολοιπόμενες μεταλλάξεις είναι ομόζυγες για το μεταλλαμένο γονίδιο και έτσι ΔΕΝ μπορούν να είναι φορείς του αντίστοιχου ΜΗ μεταλλαγμένου.
http://mgerom.wordpress.com/2010/05/...5%CF%89%CE%BD/

----------

